# Police shoot Alligator in Missouri



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out this story about police shooting an alligator in Missouri. Who knew that we had Alligators in Missouri.

http://www.kmov.com/news/local/Police-shoot-gator-find-out-its-a-lawn-ornament-123014628.html

I love the responce at the end of this story that police got from the property owner.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love it !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Like Someone Said " You Just Cant Make This UP!!"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Makes the numpty's who closed a motorway down for a kids stuffed tiger look not so bad now!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattuk, I still think that the lion is worse. Usually stuffed animals don't look that real. I could see an concrete alligator looking very real.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Imagine a richochet bullet from the concrete killing someone what then? Bunch of trigger happy usurpers. And anyway thats something that DNR should of handled not city police. Thats what you get when its not your especiality.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Now that there is FUNNY----and to think dem cops are protecting you-------hehehee*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Mattuk, I still think that the lion is worse. Usually stuffed animals don't look that real. I could see an concrete alligator looking very real.


I'm not going to argue with you Jason I think both lots are numpty's!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I prefered Skips buck in the front yard making a rub !!!

Now that was all too real looking !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As I recall he stopped a lot of traffic. I know I would have stopped.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Skip caused a traffic jam on a two lane road that only sees 20 people a day ! They sent out a reporter and skip told em that last winter when the temps dropped to -40 this deer froze there and has yet to thaw.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------

